

Does TechCrunch reflect or shape early adopter interests? - amichail

For example, does TechCrunch report on twitter frequently because early adopters find it interesting or because it wants twitter to succeed by shaping early adopter interest?
======
ScottWhigham
Or does TechCrunch report of twitter frequently because they've seen that more
traffic is sent to TechCrunch when they do?

------
yan
Does it have to be one or the other? I view it as a feedback loop with a high
gain.

